# U.S. made locomotives running on German 2 rail C Track



## ausmodeler (Sep 24, 2017)

I am brand new to model railroads and about to start my first layout, something I have wanted to do for decades. I am very interested in using Trix 2 rail C-Track made in Germany and want to know if I will be able to run any U.S. made locomotives and other train cars on this track, assuming they are all the same HO guage. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, from fellow Austinite!

From what I had read so far, it looks like that you can use that brand of "snap-on" track system, which is simliar to Kato Unitrack and Bachmann E-Z tracks. Since it is two rails, instead of 3 rails, you can run either DC or DCC off that. I have transfer table from Märklin, in HO scale and it works fine. Only that I had to figure out the wiring connections since Märklin uses AC, instead of DC. 

I found these two links, related to what you are asking about the information on.

Get to know the Trix-C track

Trix 2 rail C-Tracks


----------



## ausmodeler (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for that helpful information. I see that you, too, are in Austin, Tx


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Some time ago the question of using U.S. rolling stock with Marklin locos was posted on a Marklin website.
I ran some quick checks as I have both Marklin and U.S. equipment and found out that on Marklin C-track which is the same as Trix C-track but without the stud contacts a car with RP25 wheels would always derail when taking the curved path of a switch (turnout) but would take the straight path or trail without problems.
U.S. stock with older deeper flanges would have no problems.
This is due to European stock having deeper flanges and the frog of the turnout has a larger gap which the RP25 wheels follow.
Hope this helps.


----------

